# Reliable entry-level sight?



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

A friend is putting together his first target setup, and will need a sight. Being a wannabe-barebow archer, I can not offer him much assistance. 

The quest is on for a reliable, reasonably priced sight. Nothing too fancy, but something that works and does not fall apart in normal use. Rather pay a bit more to get something that holds together, I think. But please keep in mind that this is indeed his first own bow.

What would you recommend?

Thank you beforehand,
-bm.


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

Depending on what "reasonably priced" means for the situation:

Cartel Super Sight - $20
I ordered one for the 20# training bow I'm teaching with. It's a lot better than I expected and length adjustable. The extension is soft plastic, so it might bend, but it's got a reliable distance and windage adjustment, which is great for the price. The parts won't loosen up while you shoot, which happens with my "Cartel starter sight".

Shibuya Dual Click Standard - $180
This is the economy version of the Shibuya line, but it's well-built and it will last. This is my sight on my best competition rig.

Prices are from Lancaster.
-T


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

Our club has a large number of Cartel Camper and Super sights on our beginner bows. Both those products use a thumb screw and friction lock to keep the sight block in place. When the thumb screw loosens up, which happens a lot, the sight block slides down (or completely off) the sight bar, causing a lot of problems. We later started using Cartel Medalist sights, $55, http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=39_90&products_id=2684 . The Medalist has a worm drive to adjust the sight block. If the locking thumb screw loosens, the sight makes noise, but it won't slide down the sight bar. Another good sight might be the Soma/Fivics Scorpion sight, $50, http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=39_90&products_id=12856 . Although we have no working experience with the Scorpion sight, I've examined it closely. It's all metal and appears to be quite well made. Construction is similar to the Cartel Medalist, with a worm drive to adjust the sight block.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Dual Click is pretty much the cheapest _reliable_ sight. It will last for lifetime if not abused horribly, so it will be cheaper in long run. Second hand one will work brilliantly. 

I had one that had four previous users and since I've sold it, its had a few more. Still works just as well as when it was bought as new.

Word of warning, that Scorpion sight is hideously poorly made, we got few for club bows and they broke within weeks of use. The metal its made from is just too fragile.


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the warning on the Scorpion sight, Zal. There was no way to judge the quality of the metal just by looking at it. You probably saved a couple of us here from some headache. I also give my vote to the Shibuya Double-Click as the best bang-for-the-buck good-quality sight. My son's been using one for several years with no problems. One of our team members here bought a used Double-Click that was jammed because the previous owner got a bunch of grit in it. I just took it apart, cleaned out the grit, and it was as good as new. The carbon version of the Double-Click seems to be popular in Korea.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=39_90&products_id=2684

consider this one...it will give you 2 or 3 years of good service, after that the threads will not hold due to ware or corrosion of the metal because of rain etc

but decent value, and service as you develope your skill, and along the way you'll decide if a surelock or shibuya is what you want
good luck


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

barking -

Do yourself a favor and spend the money on a Sure-loc Contender-x. It's gotten a bit pricey (shop around), but pretty much the standard and very user friendly. I like a lot of the Cartel stuff, but we've had a lot of problems with their sights working loose. The Shibuya sights are good, but can be a little tricky to set up and expensive to do quick aperture swaps. (An aperture block for the Shibuya costs over 5x what the Sure-Loc block costs. Being able to quickly change apertures is a big plus when going from one type of event to another.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

having shot all of the above sights and now being settled on a shibuya ultima, i agree with viper. 

cc46, 2-3years of good service from one of those sights.. if you get 2-3 months without applying loctite to everything, youre lucky. those cartel sights are complete junk imo and not worth it at half the price (note they are also VERY overpriced at lancaster)..or probably anywhere in the USA. if you dont have much money then get a cheap metal sight and set the aperture for one distance. if youre really a rank beginner then you dont need all of the adjustments anyway..you just need things to stay put once you get them set.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

If you intend on staying in archery for a while, then it is by far well worth the investment in a quality sight. My sureloc Quest-X has lasted me years without fail, and the only reason why I currently don't still use it is because I've gone over to a Shibuya Ultima RC Carbon, which also seems to be very much quality (only had it for a month). I do agree that changing apertures on the Shibuya though is a pain if you don't wish to get another expensive sight block mount, while the Sureloc is a lot cheaper and easier.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Wow! I can't believe so many folks are recommending the Cartel Medalist sight. I've thrown away more of those than I care to remember. After just a few seasons, they are totally worthless, and I've seen them cost kids some serious points at tournaments because of stripped threads, loose blocks, etc, etc. Sorry but I think they are total junk.

Believe it or not, the one I recommend is the less expensive Cartel Junior sight:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=39_90&products_id=2687

This sight has lasted my daughter for many years and is still going strong. VERY few moving parts to go bad. It has a good friction fit and is easy for the kids to adjust themselves. I've seen kids try and turn themselves into knots adjusting a Cartel Medalist or Shibuya-style sight. Too much for them to deal with, especially on the line at a tournament.

Sure, you can get an expensive sight that will last a lifetime, but that's not what you asked for. For a reasonably priced sight for a first bow, get the Cartel Junior. Once the person has really committed to the sport, then get a Sure-loc or Shibuya.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

Personally, I had a Cartel Medalist that last me one year. It lossened up after every five shots or so and then finally stripped. Moved to the Shibuya Standard Double Click which is extremely well made IMO.


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you very much, everyone. This has given a lot of valuable information.

-bm.


----------



## gilliland87 (Apr 5, 2006)

*another way to look at it.....*

I'm not sure about what the cheaper sights are reselling for from most post's it seems they wear out and are unusable. If your friend invests in a decent used sight and then figures out he wants something different he will most likely be able to sell it for little money lost. I have traded around the sureloc line a bit and usually reselling the sight for what I paid for it or at most 20 dollars less.

I know that isn't what you asked but it is food for thought. I also completely understand when cash flow just is not available and you need something that works.


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

You could go with an old Check It sight. They are usually available on *bay relatively cheap. They seem to be built like a tank. I have several on old recurves

dave


----------



## KenYeoh (Feb 21, 2010)

zal said:


> Dual Click is pretty much the cheapest _reliable_ sight. It will last for lifetime if not abused horribly, so it will be cheaper in long run. Second hand one will work brilliantly.
> 
> I had one that had four previous users and since I've sold it, its had a few more. Still works just as well as when it was bought as new.
> 
> Word of warning, that Scorpion sight is hideously poorly made, we got few for club bows and they broke within weeks of use. The metal its made from is just too fragile.


I am inclined to agree with this. At my club I've seen the cartel sights fall to the bottom of the bar after a shot. When shooters don't realize this they end up putting an arrow into the ceiling!!


----------

